# R.I.P. My Ruby



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

R.I.P. Girl i am so sorry that i couldn't do more to keep you alive, you know i tried, you'll be deeply missed by all the family, we love you Ruby

Gone but never forgotten, in my heart Always xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


















R.I.P. Darling, the brightest star tonight will be you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

So sorry for your loss i know it can hit pretty hard at times.
bats


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

She was beautiful


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

sorry 4 ur lose mate


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone, it does help, i know Sid, she was one of my favourites.


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> If I say "autopsy" will that just make some sort of grammar nazi (although it's spelling not grammar) If so, I won't say it.
> 
> 
> Did she have any symptoms or was it out of the blue?


 
Well and truely out of the blue, i really didn't expect it, my brother shouted me upstairs saying "Mike, come and check on Ruby, she's not moved for ages" So went up, got her out, Limp as anything, i was in tears.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

MadMike said:


> Well and truely out of the blue, i really didn't expect it, my brother shouted me upstairs saying "Mike, come and check on Ruby, she's not moved for ages" So went up, got her out, Limp as anything, i was in tears.


horrible when there's no apparent reason isn't it? Makes you wonder what you did wrong. But a lot of the time these things just happen and there's nothing you could have done.


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Thankyou to the mod who has cleared this thread up.

Tell me about it Sid, i'm so gutted, and now i'm being told it was my fault?


----------



## Cameron_CWD (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry, she was a little stunner. very sad and shocking when they suddenly go for no apparant reason.


----------

